# I don't like "pretty" stores!



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a call this morning to change the light bulbs in a christian book store in the mall. I installed some track lights last year and was a nervous wreck before I got the ladder put up. This store is filled with lots of knic-knacs and little glass prettys which are all setting under the lights and I have to work over them. I also dropped crap from on top of panels onto prettys getting them moved and tryed to clean up but I am not good with dusting off pretty's. They liked me so gave me this store and another one to take of so that is good--except for all the pretty's! Any hints on a bull in a china closet thinggy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

den said:


> I got a call this morning to change the light bulbs in a christian book store in the mall. I installed some track lights last year and was a nervous wreck before I got the ladder put up. This store is filled with lots of knic-knacs and little glass prettys which are all setting under the lights and I have to work over them. I also dropped crap from on top of panels onto prettys getting them moved and tryed to clean up but I am not good with dusting off pretty's. They liked me so gave me this store and another one to take of so that is good--except for all the pretty's! Any hints on a bull in a china closet thinggy.


Don't worry about it. If you knock something over, God will create a force field to catch it safely. He's on their side, after all.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

What's the problem again?


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

video didn't work for me? These are a lot of expensive little pretty's. I will see if I can do this after hours so there won't be a witness if something comes up missing. No camera's here.:whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

den said:


> video didn't work for me? These are a lot of expensive little pretty's. I will see if I can do this after hours so there won't be a witness if something comes up missing. No camera's here.:whistling2:


Stealing from a Christian store :laughing::thumbup:

Sorry I don't condone stealing but that's funny :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I tied my 9s to my wrist with string while changing ballasts in a place like that.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Stealing from a Christian store :laughing::thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I don't condone stealing but that's funny :thumbsup:


 
I have heard that the item most stolen is the bible. I just meant if something got broke it might come up missing. I would tell them of course.
:whistling2: I just don't want to end up getting paid in broke pretty's

Tying kline's to wrist is a good idea.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

den said:


> I have heard that the item most stolen is the bible. I just meant if something got broke it might come up missing. I would tell them of course.
> :whistling2: I just don't want to end up getting paid in broke pretty's
> 
> Tying kline's to wrist is a good idea.


Once a year the Gideons go hand out Bibles on the sidewalk across the street from our local high school. I called the school up and bitched, but they said there wasn't anything they could do because they were on public property and off school grounds. The point is, you can get free Bibles anywhere.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> What's the problem again?


Funny you posted that, I was thinking about that very episode when he made that comment.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Once a year the Gideons go hand out Bibles on the sidewalk across the street from our local high school. I called the school up and bitched, but they said there wasn't anything they could do because they were on public property and off school grounds. The point is, you can get free Bibles anywhere.


Just about in any hotel.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

tkb said:


> Just about in any hotel.






Since at least the 60's.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing:


erics37 said:


> Once a year the Gideons go hand out Bibles on the sidewalk across the street from our local high school. I called the school up and bitched, but they said there wasn't anything they could do because they were on public property and off school grounds. The point is, you can get free Bibles anywhere.


Why don't you set up beside them and hand out Hustlers. $20 says you'll make the news.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> :laughing:Why don't you set up beside them and hand out Hustlers. $20 says you'll make the news.


:jester: :thumbup: :jester:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> :laughing:Why don't you set up beside them and hand out Hustlers. $20 says you'll make the news.


:laughing:

Maybe I'll just go and ask if I can have all of their Bibles.


----------

